# ^^UPDATED LINK^^ ♣MindSplit Customs♣ App and Tumblr Link



## travisross69 (Dec 3, 2011)

MindSplit, a great graphic artist and a fellow TP fan has developed several moboot and boot animation themes for your TP. *Download it from his TUMBLR page http://mindsplit.tumblr.com/* You will find all his moboot themes here along with his updates.
​(click here)​Please take a look at his work, if you like it download it and thank him.

Along with his work his app is out on Google Play ♦Look for MindSplit Customs!♦ Boot Animations available on app. Thank MindSplit!​
*Installation:*​
1. http://mindsplit.tumblr.com/​2. Download theme to sdcard
3. Reboot to recovery CWM or TWRP
4. Flash
5. Reboot and enjoy.​
_****NEW****_​_*







*_​
_*







*_​







*Final Fantasy Versus 13*








_*Flashable .zip*_

*New York Yankees*








_*Flashable .zip*_

*Boston Red Sox*








_*Flashable .zip*_

*Assassin's Creed*








_*Flashable .zip*_

*Jack Skellington*








_*Flashable .zip*_

*Batdroid*








_*Flashable .zip*_​
*ClassicNerd - Clash*








_*Flashable .zip*_

*Skyrim*








_*Flashable .zip*_

*Super Mario (Requested by Ghoster)*








_*Flashable .zip*_

*Spiderman (Requested by TheKrayze)*








_*Flashable .zip*_

*My Little Pony*








_*Flashable .zip*_

*Battlefield 3*








_*Flashable .zip*_

*Mortal Kombat*








_*Flashable .zip*_

*HP Android*








_*Flashable .zip*_

*Marines (travisross69)*









_*Flashable .zip*_

*Navy Seals (travisross69)*









_*Flashable .zip*_​


----------



## pgzerwer2 (Oct 13, 2011)

travisross69 said:


> Can be found in Google Play.
> Awesome app for changing moboot and animation themes.


Um, I can't find this app. You sure it's up now?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## travisross69 (Dec 3, 2011)

I am having that problem also, but if you go online to the market its there. I don't know why there is a difference. I'll check with MindSplit.


----------



## Cullers (Nov 23, 2011)

I can't find it anywhere? I type in 'mindsplit' and it says nothing found.???


----------



## travisross69 (Dec 3, 2011)

Here is the link to his post with downloads. He's working on resolving the issue with the market. 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1464159

What are you pics are you running? I'm running CM9 A2 and I can find it on the market app. But when I go online through a browser to Google play I can find it... 
I'll keep this updated.


----------



## pgzerwer2 (Oct 13, 2011)

So now I know why it doesn't show in Play for many. This is primarily a CN oriented app, and does not show as compatible with the standard CM9 build prop "unknown Cm tenderloin "

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## ndinfla (Aug 28, 2011)

Yup read this after I purchased...... shame on me

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## travisross69 (Dec 3, 2011)

pgzerwer2 said:


> So now I know why it doesn't show in Play for many. This is primarily a CN oriented app, and does not show as compatible with the standard CM9 build prop "unknown Cm tenderloin "
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


I emailed MindSplit a copy of my prop.build. I am running the current CM nightly and he is trying to resolve the issue now. This isn't a specificly CN oriented app, his is running on it and that is what it was tested on. It will be resolved soon. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## MindSplit (Oct 5, 2011)

pgzerwer2 said:


> So now I know why it doesn't show in Play for many. This is primarily a CN oriented app, and does not show as compatible with the standard CM9 build prop "unknown Cm tenderloin "
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


The Customs app is not CN oriented. It's Touchpad oriented with plans on expanding. It should work on any device but unfortunately it seems to be causing issues on Touchpad ROMS with end users modifying the build prop. I am working to see if I get the issue resolved.

I have personally tested the app with both stock CN and CM9 with no issues.

Thanks for your patience with this matter.

Sent from my MIUI Evo 3D


----------



## travisross69 (Dec 3, 2011)

Mindplit has updated the app and it kicks ass! 








There are still build propp issues but they are being resolved check out his app on Google Play!


----------



## travisross69 (Dec 3, 2011)

Bump it up!


----------



## Okiflyer (Feb 26, 2012)

Found it ....do a search on Mindsplit Customes ......It's not a free app.​


----------



## Mgamerz (Feb 15, 2012)

If its new on the market it takes. A few days for it to appear in search results. My app used to be like that.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix 4G using Tapatalk on AT&T, the company that disappoints me so much that I have to use my tapatalk signature to tell everyone


----------



## travisross69 (Dec 3, 2011)

All links are live!


----------



## MindSplit (Oct 5, 2011)

Just wanted to give an update on the links. They have all been re uploaded and are being hosted on a new server.

If you have the app, everything should work. You can also follow my Tumblr.

Sent from my MIUI Evo 3D


----------



## travisross69 (Dec 3, 2011)

MindSplit said:


> Just wanted to give an update on the links. They have all been re uploaded and are being hosted on a new server.
> 
> If you have the app, everything should work. You can also follow my Tumblr.
> 
> Sent from my MIUI Evo 3D


THE OP IS UPDATED WITH MINDSPLIT'S TUMBLR http://mindsplit.tumblr.com/


----------



## travisross69 (Dec 3, 2011)

bump it up.


----------



## oldpapa49 (Sep 19, 2011)

I tried this on the latest Nightly 408 and it did not work on the TP even tho it has TP listed.

I then tried to mod the build.prop to i9100 and NG..

Let me know when it can work..


----------



## travisross69 (Dec 3, 2011)

oldpapa49 said:


> I tried this on the latest Nightly 408 and it did not work on the TP even tho it has TP listed.
> 
> I then tried to mod the build.prop to i9100 and NG..
> 
> Let me know when it can work..


What are you having problems with? Flashing the zip file or the app?


----------



## oldpapa49 (Sep 19, 2011)

I did purchase via computer and it said it will download to my devices.. I did check and both my EVO3D and HP Touchpad said it was OK..

I waited and tried, and after a bit it return my devices are not compatible. Thus I never got the chance to get the file.

I will check today to see if the TP will find the app on Play..


----------



## oldpapa49 (Sep 19, 2011)

Ok, I looked in Google Play devices and I can not figure which TP I have currently..

This seems to point to an issue..


----------



## mrbears (Nov 24, 2011)

From what I understand, these zip files flashes both moboot animation and boot animation. Is that correct?

Is there a way to just change the moboot animation, but keep the current boot animation?


----------



## mrbears (Nov 24, 2011)

My mistake. I answered my own question when I installed zip file. It is only moboot animation and retains boot animation, at least with one I tried. It is one with "HP touch pad" on top center with android guy popping out from bottom left.

BTW I could not find one with HP Android (one with HP logo) on tumble. Can someone share zip for that moboot animation?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------

